
AltStore - rlziii
http://rileytestut.com/blog/2019/09/25/introducing-altstore/
======
correct_horse
This looks really cool. I worry that apple will push a system update that
breaks AltStore in some way - it seems fragile. That said, I think iOS sorely
needs competition in app stores. There are open source apps that aren't
available through Apple's store because they violate some guidelines (thinking
of Kodi formerly XBMC, "true" Firefox based on gecko, not webkit). But that's
just what I want out of it.

On a side note, I wonder what state apple's app store is in with regards to
antitrust. It seems like a no-brainer that the app store is monopolistic given
that Microsoft couldn't get away with bundling internet explorer with Windows.
Maybe AltStore will be Apple's ticket out of some future lawsuit.

